# Livery hunting Edinburgh/Midlothian



## Cherylx (25 January 2018)

I think I am looking for the impossible. It is very limited. I am looking for;

Full livery or part (DIY weekends)
5*+++ care from knowledgable staff
An indoor school
Non crazy yard owner 

Does this not exist in the area I am looking for?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (26 January 2018)

Look on central Scotland livery yard facebook - there are a lot of spaces at the moment and seem to be on the east side of the area.


----------



## scotlass (29 January 2018)

PM'd


----------

